# Dehydrator Questions



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Main question is, are the drawer-style dehydrators a lot better than the cheap round kind? Enough so that you'd recommend investing in the drawer style when you already own the cheap round one?

I got one of the cheapies at Harbor Freight. It works, but doesn't hold a lot and isn't good for small pieces because they all fall through - there was a donut-shaped screen that went with it originally but I've lost it. Guess I could always make another one, but just haven't. 

So I thought, since hubby is always wondering what to get me for a Christmas gift, and I'm one of those strange women who prefer practical gifts to yet another gold bracelet I won't wear, I thought I'd ask for an Excalibur. That gives him several months to find one used or on sale. 

Other good brands/models? Thanks!!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

It's hard for some to answer what is better, because many of us have only ever had one type. I can't say if another brand is better than my Excaliber, because I haven't used another brand. But I LOVE my Exc and every post I've ever seen on here about them, has an overwhelming approval rate!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had my excalibur for 35 years. Still works great.

My DIL has a small round one. She was all the time asking me to dry stuff for her in MY dryer because it held so much more. I don't know if there was any difference in the time of drying.

I would definitely recommend the Excalibur and it would be a very good investment even if you need to buy a brand new one.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Beats getting another vacuum cleaner... :/


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I bought the ten drawer one from Cabelas and I loved it...it lasted three years, and was a work horse dehydrator...paid ninety nine dollars for it....would do it again but my friend gave me a round three tray one which has been doing a good job...I love the trays that slide out best....miss it, really, but am grateful I have a back up...Excaliber is the top of the line, a really good one as well....


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

What ever you get make sure it has a thermostat and a fan. You can adjust the temps. I have had both styles. I like a small one for some things and a large one for times I have a lot to do. I like my solar dehydrators best....James


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have one but I bet you won't go wrong with the Excalibur. I don't think I've ever even seen a negative comment about them. 

I have the Cabelas Commercial dehydrator and I really like it too. So that gives you two options. 

I'd agree to be sure whatever you get has a thermostat and a timer.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out the camo.....LOL

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/...26-hour-timer-3926tcamo#.UijDtsBuaNA.facebook


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I love my Excalibur. I used to have two smaller ones.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

I prefer the drawer models, I put my food in and then come back when it's done. Jerky is a breeze to make in my Excalibur. Tomatoes dry brittle crisp in what seems like a short amount of time.

With the dome models you have to rotate the trays. Tried to do cherry tomatoe halves and they molded before getting dry enough to powder. Jerky seemed to take forever.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I have had the round kind for the past 20 years and bought an Excalibur this spring. I love that it has a thermostat to dry foods at different temps. This opens it up to do many jobs, even yogurt if you take the trays out. Also, it holds so much more so you can get more stuff dried. I have probably dried more food this summer than the past 20 years combined. I've dried my extra herbs to use over the winter. It is pretty big, though, so you need to have a place out of the way that you can park it while it's doing it's thing. I put mine in the laundry room on a small table. Personally, I'd think it was an awesome gift!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I started out with a round one with the heater on the bottom many years ago. I had only used it a time or two when apple juice dripped down onto the heater. I never could get the smell/taste out of it after that. When I saw the Excalibur advertised, I couldsee that it had everything the round one did not. Now that I've had it for several years - no contest!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Get the ex

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

I got the 9 try Excalibur last year and LOVE it. I made 10+ quarts of apple chips and a ton of fruit leathers. Right now I have power bars in it.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a round one with a thermostat and fan (Gardenmaster). I can do 9 trays of veggies/fruit at a time and it works just fine. That being said, if I had known then what I know now, I'd have paid a little more and gone with the Ex.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

Has anyone ever used LEM dehydrator? I like there site cause they seem to have everything needed for meat processing.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/4569/food-dehydrator


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

M88A1 said:


> Has anyone ever used LEM dehydrator? I like there site cause they seem to have everything needed for meat processing.
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/product/4569/food-dehydrator


With the ex you get an american made product from a family owned business, lem stuff can sometimes be real junk.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------

